# realistic rat cage sizes?



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

i find myself drawn towards rats. 

I particularly favour Naked Rats, because as a baldy myself, i think us baldies should unite! 

however, i keep getting different answers on how large a cage i would need in the pet shops in town, going from as alrge as i can afford right to being told that the rats will only grow as large as the acge allows so a small one will do. 

cheers/.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> i find myself drawn towards rats.
> 
> I particularly favour Naked Rats, because as a baldy myself, i think us baldies should unite!
> 
> ...


OMG I've heard some things about rats in my time but that really takes the biscuit please ignore that as it's a load of poop, rats definitely don't grow to the size of the cage, although as large as you can afford is good
Info on cage sizes
Fancy Rats | Information | Size Matters

cage calculator, although I tend to decrease the max amount by one
Fancy Rats | Information | | Cage Calculator
The Ferplast Jenny shown here apparently holds 5, I would keep a maximum of 4 does in one though & thats at a push, I currently keep 2 very small bucks in one


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What you've been told is wrong. A rat that is genetically going to grow large will still grow large even in a tiny cage. You need at least 4 cubic feet per rat for the first 2 rats, then 2 cubic feet for each additional rat. Some good examples of cages that are suitable for 2 rats are the Savic Freddy 2 or the Ferplast Furet Plus. For rats, bigger is always better so you should really get the biggest cage that you can afford. 

I really would not recommend getting naked rats. They suffer awfully from various health problems that furred rats are unlikely to suffer from. This includes problems with their eyes caused by having no eyelashes. This causes dirt to become stuck in the eye which then causes infections. I've known of hairless rats that have had to have both eyes removed because of this. 

As I'm sure you know, rats are social animals that NEED to live with same species company. I'd get at least a pair, but I have a preferance for a trio. This is because it gives you some sort of buffer when they get old and you lose one. It gives you some time to get another pair/ trio of babies to introduce to your existing rats. 

Again, I don't know how much you know about rats so I'm going to assume not a huge amount. Rats should not be kept on shavings. This is because they have extremely weak chests, and the phenols (chemicals that give shavings their smell) can irritate the respiratory tract and cause infections. They must not be kept on scented beddings either, for the same reasons. Beddings that are suitible for rats include Eco Bed (cardboard squares), Finacard (shredded card, rather straw like in texture) and Auboise (hemp, good for smells). You can also use 100% paper cat litter, but that can work out quite expensive.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks.

the links are proving most useful. Have been left somewhat confused by the differing advice given in the shops. When i get the cage n then rats, i plan on keeping them in my bedroom. 

That'll impress the ladies!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to add, pet shops are definitely not the place to buy your rats, the best places are rescues & good breeders, if you have your heart set on a hairless rat they do turn up in rescue now & then, as Snippet has mentioned hairless have a lot of problems & the people who breed for hairless are the breeders to avoid


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> thanks.
> 
> the links are proving most useful. Have been left somewhat confused by the differing advice given in the shops. When i get the cage n then rats, i plan on keeping them in my bedroom.
> 
> That'll impress the ladies!


Most pet shops don't have a clue about rats, they're mostly interested in getting a sale


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Just to add, pet shops are definitely not the place to buy your rats, the best places are rescues & good breeders, if you have your heart set on a hairless rat they do turn up in rescue now & then, as Snippet has mentioned hairless have a lot of problems & the people who breed for hairless are the breeders to avoid


I knew I'd forgoten something in my post. I will agree with this. Pet shops get their 'stock' from places that are like puppy farms for rodents. I think there is a post about it at the top of the rodents page.

Pet shop rats are often quite sickly. My pet shop/ poorly bred girls have caused me no end of heat ache which is due to their poor breeding. Snippet had a seizure, Frost was PTS because she had a pituitary tumour and Fern has the weakest chest I've ever seen on a rat. These thing can mostly be avoided by getting rats from breeders who know their lines.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

would one just use Google o find a decent breeder? 

I


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> would one just use Google o find a decent breeder?
> 
> I


Try NFRS
National Fancy Rat Society
or NERS
North of England Rat Society


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You can email the National Fancy Rat Society and ask for their breeders list.

ETA: Oops, posted at the same time as SimplySardonic


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> You can email the National Fancy Rat Society and ask for their breeders list.
> 
> ETA: Oops, posted at the same time as SimplySardonic


Sorry
They're easily accessed in my bookmarks a couple of clicks & voila


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for all the pointers! :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My 4 naked girlies are healthy enough! I wouldnt get completely hairless though as they would def suffer eye problems...mine have enough fuzz to protect their eyes. Although being pet shop girls they really arent very social, another reason why its better to find a breeder.
My lot have a Furet Tower cage which is basically the same size as a fridge freezer and needs dismantling to get through doors!! If you decide to keep them in your bedroom I hope you are a heavy sleeper too, Im not and had to move my noisy girls into the bedroom next door!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> My 4 naked girlies are healthy enough! I wouldnt get completely hairless though as they would def suffer eye problems...mine have enough fuzz to protect their eyes.


Yeah and often missing or deformed internal organs too...the eye issues are very minor overall.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

cookie_monster said:


> however, i keep getting different answers on how large a cage i would need in the pet shops in town, going from as alrge as i can afford right to being told that the rats will only grow as large as the acge allows so a small one will do.


only grow as large as the cage will allow?! :shocked: thats utter nonsense. agree with what people have said previously - its best to go as large as you can as rats love to have lots of space to play in. if cost is an issue then have a look on ebay, preloved and similar sites. a decent cage is well worth the investment tho.



cookie_monster said:


> would one just use Google o find a decent breeder?


have you thought about rehoming some instead?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Remember eBay, pre-loved, gumtree all have cages for sale aswell 

For two I think the smallest cage I would use would have to be suitable for 4 rats I have two bucks in a abode (which I love!!) 

So I'd look at a cage you like check the size suitability on Fancy rats calculater And go from there  

My bucks are much bigger then my does so much so my 6.5week bucks and bigger then my 10 week old does! so also think about which sex you want


----------

